# how do you tell a girl you like her?



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

So I've been friends with this girl in 2 of my classes for about 2 months now. We are lab partners in both classes so we see each other pretty much every day at school. We've also hung out before to do partner projects off of campus, and I've invited her to go around the beach with me just for fun. Now I've had a crush on her for a while now, but I'm not sure how she feels about me. I could just continue doing friends things with her, but I really wanna see if she is interested in me. Do i just tell her i like her? or do I ask her if she likes me? Do i just ask her on a more official date? I dont really know the best way to go about this. If she doesn't like me back, thats fine, I can still be friends with her, but I just don't know how I tell her this.

When i invited her to the beach that one time, I said "hang out" but everyone is calling it that nowadays. I mean we walked on the beach together for about 2 hours just talking about stuff, so it seemed pretty date like to me.


----------



## Stookified666 (Jan 6, 2015)

umm well telll her through whatever means you want that you had fun..and add some funny thing you talked about. Her response should give you a hint about how she feels. Chances are that shell still be sort of undecided but if she responds like I had fun too..Than that is a opening for another opportunity! Good luck


----------



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

tell her that your compass directs towards her and she is the north,

basically what u need to do is connect your sexdrive, with your soul and your mind and let them function as one,
just as you want to become one with her.

or listen to this song.... starting from 3:30 is the text you might need to hear.





"how much do you love me?"

a relationship is never a basis for happiness,
it's just a friendship with one whom you share body mind and soul with.

nurture your own body mind and soul and you will nurture hers too.
never see a girl as the highest thing in life,

because everyone is flawed and we all have a limited time on earth (sometimes relationships have a limited time span as well)
in case you don't already............... try to see the big picture...

all living beings in the cosmos connected to eachother yet perhaps not always realizing it,
trying to find a way to be happy and to coexist harmoniously.

focus too much on one person and we don't see the forest through the trees


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Not like this:


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Try flirting a little?


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

say something like "i like spending time with you" or "i like being around you". that should be a good enough hint plus it's more casual and she's not put on the spot


----------



## clasher99 (Feb 18, 2015)

black eye said:


> tell her that your compass directs towards her and she is the north,
> 
> basically what u need to do is connect your sexdrive, with your soul and your mind and let them function as one,
> just as you want to become one with her.
> ...


New age self help feel good mumbo jumbo. Nothing really helpful


----------



## clasher99 (Feb 18, 2015)

reaal said:


> So I've been friends with this girl in 2 of my classes for about 2 months now. We are lab partners in both classes so we see each other pretty much every day at school. We've also hung out before to do partner projects off of campus, and I've invited her to go around the beach with me just for fun. Now I've had a crush on her for a while now, but I'm not sure how she feels about me. I could just continue doing friends things with her, but I really wanna see if she is interested in me. Do i just tell her i like her? or do I ask her if she likes me? Do i just ask her on a more official date? I dont really know the best way to go about this. If she doesn't like me back, thats fine, I can still be friends with her, but I just don't know how I tell her this.
> 
> When i invited her to the beach that one time, I said "hang out" but everyone is calling it that nowadays. I mean we walked on the beach together for about 2 hours just talking about stuff, so it seemed pretty date like to me.


Best thing to do is make your move by giving her a kiss on the cheek. TRUST ME!!! find the right time and just do it. It will not ruin your relationship I guarantee it, Even if she doesn't like you back in that way. 
I have experience in this.

But don't show her your upset over her not liking you back. Just get over it really fast, at least in front of her


----------



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

clasher99 said:


> New age self help feel good mumbo jumbo. Nothing really helpful


lol. i am sad i have not pleased the Master.


----------



## clasher99 (Feb 18, 2015)

black eye said:


> lol. i am sad i have not pleased the Master.


Aw don't be sad. It's ok


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

Only for the sake of not disrupting your classes, I would urge you to try and wait until after classes are through. It's the same with trying to date coworkers you work closely with. If things go sour between you two, it could directly affect your ability to perform in school. No relationship is worth hindering your future since most relationships aren't meant to last in the first place.


----------



## clasher99 (Feb 18, 2015)

sociallydiseased said:


> Only for the sake of not disrupting your classes, I would urge you to try and wait until after classes are through. It's the same with trying to date coworkers you work closely with. If things go sour between you two, it could directly affect your ability to perform in school. No relationship is worth hindering your future since most relationships aren't meant to last in the first place.


Reaal, Don't listen to this advice..^^ She'll probably have a bf by then, And then you'll see them together everyday you go to school and that will make you miserable and depressed and you'll drop out of college. The time is perfect right now.

And you're not gonna fail the class just bc she doesn't like you back in the same way. That ridiculous. Don't think like a loser and you won't be one. Just go for it dude, you're a man you deserve a nice girl!! Get that girl


----------



## Ladd1118 (Mar 24, 2015)

Dude. I know it's scary. I also know that there are telltale signs, like, does she touch your hands randomly? When you're standing and talking, are her hands clasped in front of her waist (behind the back isbad)? If so, she could be attracted to you. If you're still not sure, just tell her how you feel. Like "You amaze me, I can'tscan'tstop thinking about you", & compliment her. Tell her WHY you like her. Try and fail. Try and win. Either way the agony is over.


----------



## clasher99 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ladd1118 said:


> Dude. I know it's scary. I also know that there are telltale signs, like, does she touch your hands randomly? When you're standing and talking, are her hands clasped in front of her waist (behind the back isbad)? If so, she could be attracted to you. If you're still not sure, just tell her how you feel. Like "You amaze me, I can'tscan'tstop thinking about you", & compliment her. Tell her WHY you like her. Try and fail. Try and win. Either way the agony is over.


Reaal, this is A big no no ^^^^...Don't EVER say "you amaze me, I can't stop thinking about you". Don't ever make that mistake. You can say that when she becomes your girlfriend. Not right now bro. It's too awkward and she'll distance herself from you.


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm a loser. :blank


----------



## clasher99 (Feb 18, 2015)

sociallydiseased said:


> I'm a loser. :blank


You're pretty awesome bro


----------



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

clasher99 said:


> Reaal, this is A big no no ^^^^...Don't EVER say "you amaze me, I can't stop thinking about you". Don't ever make that mistake. You can say that when she becomes your girlfriend. Not right now bro. It's too awkward and she'll distance herself from you.


true and not true,
even when she's your girlfriend you can't put her on a pedestal unless you want problems later on in the relationship.

if u make ur girlfriend feel too good, she might start to feel better than you.

giving compliments and telling the girl u like her,
is a balancing act, both in the pre-relationship fase as during the relationship.

too little or too much is never good.

and its not good if u can't stop thinking about a girl either,
i mean, soon or later that would stop anyway but...

better to keep ur feet on the ground,
and not have this idealized view about this girl...

try to get to know her for who she really is - so u can leave before it's too late, if that should appear necessary


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh God this is so cute! Just tell her, what touka said is fine.


----------



## clasher99 (Feb 18, 2015)

black eye said:


> true and not true,
> even when she's your girlfriend you can't put her on a pedestal unless you want problems later on in the relationship.
> 
> if u make ur girlfriend feel too good, she might start to feel better than you.
> ...


Very cliche and generic advice. Try to give the OP real world advice that you've picked up from your own real life experience. Not something that he can go read from in a self-help book at barns & noble.


----------



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

clasher99 said:


> Very cliche and generic advice. Try to give the OP real world advice that you've picked up from your own real life experience. Not something that he can go read from in a self-help book at barns & noble.


 haha lol, good one.
clasher clashing hard as always


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Punch her , pick on her , follow her around . 
You know usual primary school techniques .


----------



## clasher99 (Feb 18, 2015)

black eye said:


> haha lol, good one.
> clasher clashing hard as always


Thank you


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

lol I'm getting some hilarious answers here. Ya what touka said seems fine. I just don't know how to make it seem more in a romantic sense than just friends.


----------



## clasher99 (Feb 18, 2015)

reaal said:


> lol I'm getting some hilarious answers here. Ya what touka said seems fine. I just don't know how to make it seem more in a romantic sense than just friends.


Let us know how it goes


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

You're not a loser, you're overly cautious, but I know you won't let things go sour because you will work together for a semester, twice. That will only strengthen the relationship if you really like each other.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

reaal said:


> lol I'm getting some hilarious answers here. Ya what touka said seems fine. I just don't know how to make it seem more in a romantic sense than just friends.


I like you because _______


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

reaal said:


> lol I'm getting some hilarious answers here. Ya what touka said seems fine. I just don't know how to make it seem more in a romantic sense than just friends.


Usually, someone doesn't say something like I like spending time with you in a just friends sense. Saying it is automatically implying romantic intent because friends would not act that way.


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

That's the danger in befriending a girl when you already have that interest. Oftentimes you lose your opportunity.

Like Clasher99 said, the best thing to do is to make a move. It's always best to do this early, when the potential attraction is highest. If she isn't interested you can get your answer quickly so as not to torture yourself. She certainly won't lose respect for you over it, regardless of her response.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

reaal said:


> So I've been friends with this girl in 2 of my classes for about 2 months now. We are lab partners in both classes so we see each other pretty much every day at school. We've also hung out before to do partner projects off of campus, and I've invited her to go around the beach with me just for fun. Now I've had a crush on her for a while now, but I'm not sure how she feels about me. I could just continue doing friends things with her, but I really wanna see if she is interested in me. Do i just tell her i like her? or do I ask her if she likes me? Do i just ask her on a more official date? I dont really know the best way to go about this. If she doesn't like me back, thats fine, I can still be friends with her, but I just don't know how I tell her this.
> 
> When i invited her to the beach that one time, I said "hang out" but everyone is calling it that nowadays. I mean we walked on the beach together for about 2 hours just talking about stuff, so it seemed pretty date like to me.


Simple, just tell her how you feel. Actually get to know her first though, and then go from there and tell her you dig her bro haha


----------



## clasher99 (Feb 18, 2015)

MoveAlong91 said:


> Simple, just tell her how you feel. Actually get to know her first though, and then go from there and tell her you dig her bro haha


Well he has SOCIAL ANXIETY! Ever heard of it? Yeah, not so simple after all!


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Sounds real cute. Life is short go for it. You will feel much better aterwards. That being said theres must be a swarv type of way to enlighten her. Even if she feels the same way she might not profuce her feelings towards you depending on the situation.
I hope thats not confusing example. Once someone i really liked exclaimed the way he feels during work. Unfortunatly SA held me back from admitting myself to him. So goodluck with that  thats just me though :/


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

clasher99 said:


> Well he has SOCIAL ANXIETY! Ever heard of it? Yeah, not so simple after all!


I have terrible SA too. It just take a little while longer, but it's not impossible haha. Not a good enough excuse to why he can't. We all need to stop making excuses. Sure, we have SA, but make some risks in life lol


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

I have gotten to know her. But I'm just afraid that I waited too long. I asked her to the beach about 3 weeks into meeting her. But we haven't done anything non academic since then and it's been about another month after the initial beach trip. A new semester has started so we won't see each other very much anymore. I would have asked her to hang out over spring break but she went back home. what do you all think about sending a text like "hey we need to make sure we still hang out next quarter even thought we don't have any classes together." 

I've already texted her a few times during spring break about random things and she's responded positively to me.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Sounds fine to send. You haven't waited too long. As long as she's still single you haven't waited too long.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

I think you're already easing into an implied relationship with your actions. I don't think there needs to be an abrupt phrase you got to say like "Hey! I love you long time, please be with me!"


----------



## clasher99 (Feb 18, 2015)

HellCell said:


> I think you're already easing into an implied relationship with your actions. I don't think there needs to be an abrupt phrase you got to say like "Hey! I love you long time, please be with me!"


So wrong(no offence), if he keeps that up and nothing more, then he will be stuck in the friend zone. 
I know a guy who's been in love with a girl for 3 years now and still stuck in the friend zone with her bc he won't make a move. They are like best friends and talk everyday. And the girl has already had a couple relationships over those 3 years. Pretty sad and pathetic and I really feel for the guy


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

One of the reasons I've been waiting is the whole school thing. Now that school is over its time for me to make my move. I know how the friend zone thing works, I just need to ask her now! I'm pretty sure she still doesn't have a BF as I'm pretty sure I would have heard about him by now. 

She takes a fairly long time to reply to my texts. I can't tell if it's because she is annoyed at me texting her or if she doesn't know what to say. She is a bit awkward like me when it comes to texting and conversation so that could definitely be a possibility. She is pleasant to talk with me in person, so I don't think she is annoyed at me when I text her.


----------



## sweating bullets (Mar 25, 2015)

Invite her for a coffee or a walk in the park (hint #1 ). Tell her you think she's a great girl / sexy / fascinating and you want to know more.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

It's really simple. Step one. Ignore all advise here. It's like the blind leading the blind. Step two. Ask her out. Have a date and location already in your head before you ask.

If she can't go on said date. Have a second date prepared. If she still can't than ask when she is available. If she doesn't know and gives you vague answers. She doesn't want to date.

Maybe my advise is terrible too. So all I can say is ask her out now. Waiting means game over. That is something I do know from experience. Never wait for the perfect moment because it will never come.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

clasher99 said:


> So wrong(no offence), if he keeps that up and nothing more, then he will be stuck in the friend zone.
> I know a guy who's been in love with a girl for 3 years now and still stuck in the friend zone with her bc he won't make a move. They are like best friends and talk everyday. And the girl has already had a couple relationships over those 3 years. Pretty sad and pathetic and I really feel for the guy


I see, I was just speculating. So I guess it's true that girls will just sit there until you confess your feeling? Well in that case when would be the appropriate time? 3 years is more than enough I think. How about in normal circumstances? 1 month? 3 months? or even the first day?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

idk i've never told a girl this nor will I ever. I she wants my D, she is going to have to ask me out.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> idk i've never told a girl this nor will I ever. I she wants my D, she is going to have to ask me out.


The upside to this is you'll never be rejected, nor be accused of rape. Cause she asked for it!


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

if I ask her out do I literally say "do you want to go on a date with me to the beach?" Or do I just say "do you want to go to the beach with me?" I feel like saying the word date scares so many people nowadays but then again if I don't make it clear it's a date I will end up further in the FZ.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Ask if you can practice your boob-squeezing on her. J/k. When I was in this situation before I just tried to kiss the girl. Got my answer pretty fast and it was no. I still tried a few more times after that but it was still no. For me that was easier than trying to tell her I liked her. I'm not good at talking.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

I just give her a quick peck on the cheek at the end of the night after hanging out? Seems so awkward if she doesn't like it.


----------



## PerfectDark (Dec 27, 2012)

Stop texting. When she is back in town invite her over to your place for dinner. Anyone above 20 gets what this is actually about (having sex). Get some wine for dinner. is romantic and helps both of you relax. Start touching her, see how she reacts then go for the kiss.

If she declines, you know she just isn't that into you.

But just to set proper expectations, your probably friend-zoned. Those she ever conact you before you contact her?


----------



## going going Gone (Nov 24, 2014)

you usually don't even need to tell her because she probably already knows. that is if you talk a lot and know each other pretty well.

but if you wanna be 100% sure maybe make a joke about it or something? that's what i'd do, or give subtle hints


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

It's 2015 but gender roles are still strong in dating.

You never TELL a girl you like her. You SHOW it by flirting with her, playfully teasing and touching in an appropriate way. You read her face and body language and if she is receptive, you make moves.


----------

